# Failing Culinary School



## jc2012 (May 10, 2012)

*Scroll down to the part in blue if you don't feel like reading for 5-hours*

So yeah I can unfortunately say that I'm hurting in Culinary school, not really throwing a pity party but more of asking what I should or can do in the current situation to better my career.

Currently, I'm going to a 1200 hour program at a technical center. I'm 20 years old and soon to be a young father (no regrets), but in order to prepare for fatherhood and pay off some mistakes I've made in the past, I'm working full-time as a Line Cook in a 7.2 million dollar restaurant. Since February I've been struggling to stay awake to finish school and to work, I've had a couple of incidents where I've fallen a sleep on the road going to work instead of from. School is 8 a.m. to 3 p.m. and in order for me to get my hours I close usually 4 p.m. to 12 a.m. (my one job before my new one was 1:30)

I know I'm not the only one who's ever done this in fact I go to school with a couple who do, luckily one of them was able to get part time but he really didn't need the hours, the other one withdrew in order to keep their attendance...not to mention the fact when I come home at around 12:30 a.m. I'm high strung from work and cannot sleep.

So getting about 5 hours a sleep consecutively and going to work and school seems unreal and kind of over exaggerated doesn't it? Which is why I'm saying that I'm *failing culinary school*, so I'm hoping there is someone else to either inspire me to hold in there, or to give me an idea I can either use to benefit me.

Here's my ideas right now.

*1. Stick With Culinary School*

Ok, sounds easy, man-up an stick with what I've been doing. My attendance is currently lower than 64% and unless there are more hours in the day I can't do it, I'm the last one of three people doing it in school and I can't give up my hours due to the fact I need the money.

I'd rather "Man-Up" but it's almost impossible to do now without being kicked out for their 6 month probation, by June 23rd my attendance has to be 80% or higher in order to continue into the next semester, if it is not, I have to wait 6 months to continue.

I think this is my best option because I can get over time and I get paid a decent amount, if I get taken out for 6 months then I can work on getting my finances straight then continue with school after the 6 months, I'm having my son in the next couple of weeks and my wife can use all the help that she can get so it wouldn't be a bad idea to get comfortable and improve my environment for my family, because they come first before work and school.

Plus if I just do the "Get Kicked out for 6 Months" I still get some of the hours until the 23rd of June so when I do get back into school I have less to complete.

*2. Withdraw*

Sounds terrible, the word itself is entirely pessimistic. But the reason the other student withdrew is because her attendance was worst than mine and that if she withdrew before the semester ended then she could continue the next without getting kicked out for 6 months, I've highly considered it but I don't know everything about it.

Going to the Culinary Program has been one of my best life decisions and I would recommend it to anyone who wants to, or already is, in the culinary field.

Long Story Short

*I'm a 20 year old really-really-soon-to-be-father, about 75% completed of my culinary certification at a technical school. My attendance is below 64% and I'm failing due to the fact it needs to be higher than 80%, semester ends June 23, 2012 and even if I had perfect attendance starting now it won't reach 80%, so I'll I won't be allowed to return to the next semester for 6 months. Unfortunately there are not enough hours in the day for me to function to have a good attendance.*

*But I need the money and the hours and I can get over time if I wasn't in school. I appreciate everyone's feedback!*


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

I applaud your devotion to your family, as well as your dedication to your career.  Talk to your instructor(s) about what your options are, tell them exactly what you've told us.  Decide from there.  When your son is born...if you think your life is a whirlwind now...hahaha.  It'll be a good whirlwind though, and I suspect it'll motivate you in ways you've never thought possible.  Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## jc2012 (May 10, 2012)

I talked to the dean and they told me i have to write a letter stating why my attendence is so low with copies of any doctor notes or legal notes that may excuse my reason if absence. But fortunately I have the chef instructors on my side because they understand but there is little they can do, unfortunately if the "petition letter" works and I can continue on in my school I cannot fall lower on
my attendance. But I'll do what ever I can possibly do for me and my family! 

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

Keep us updated.  I was in a not dissimilar situation when my son was on the way...I chose to work and not pursue school, and it did work out in the end...but God, how much I could have learned from school in such a short period of time spins my head.  You've got drive and dedication, kid.  I think you'll make an excellent father and chef someday, no matter what happens.


----------



## zojison (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats for all that you've done so far, and all that you will do. With that kind of ambition, I'm sure it will all work out for the best.
After all, there is more to life than rules and procedures, and if you will put all your arguments on the table for your teachers to "digest", I'm sure they will be able to respond to reason.

I wish you the best of luck, your kid is lucky to have you as a father.


----------



## jc2012 (May 10, 2012)

Well fellas, I promised to keep you updated and things are looking up. My son was born on 6/14 and he's doing well , my school will be out on 6/23 therefore I'll be able to work. Now about "Failing Culinary" school, I've taken everyone's advice and I have spoken to the chefs, one of the chefs were in my situation when he had his son. Due to the fact that I was there when I was 15 years old for a complete year (Only the beginning of the day which is were we learn 98% of all our curriculum) and that I've returned for another half a year they told me that I have completed all of the competencies and now I'm there only for the hours I need to graduate that I've paid for. We have spoken with the big wigs (I don't know the actual title) to see if they can graduate me for the summer since I'll have close to 80% of my hours required to graduate.

So although I love the school I have a large chance of getting out by this upcoming wednesday which will allow me to have open availability for my work schedule and maybe cash in on some overtime so I can support my growing family 

Thank you guys for your support and knock on wood that I'm able to graduate this summer because it'll save me a hell of a lot of money and will open my schedule to make more so I can give my wife and child the best I possibly can!


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

Congratulations! Hell Yeah!  Thanks for reposting, I've had you in the back of my mind.  I'm glad things worked out for you.  Any yes,..knock on wood, they'll keep on like that.  If you ever move to upstate New York, I'd toss you a job.  Keep on truckin', man.


----------



## jc2012 (May 10, 2012)

And another update: I was able to graduate  life is good.


----------

